# Happy birthday Bella!!!!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

My little blue girl turns 2 today  Where did the time go?? This morning we will take our regular 4-5 mile walk/jog and then she will get a whole cornish game hen for her breakfast  She's turned into a beautiful girl and I'm proud to call this little bitch mine  Love this dog!!

Here she is at 4 months old when I got her



















Developing some nice muscles at 10 months old










Here she is a training class at 1 year old










And here she is now! ALL GROWN UP!!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy birthday Bella! Perfect name for such a beautiful dog!  She looks great!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bella!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Kai said:


> Happy birthday Bella! Perfect name for such a beautiful dog!  She looks great!





circlemkennels said:


> Happy Birthday Bella!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!!


Thanks so much ladies


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Shanon, she has truly developed into a beautiful gal! Of course, that's with the care of a wonderful owner and friend. You're doing a great job, so keep it up. Did I hear you say "That's my bitch!"? Lol.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

she's soooo pretty Odin is over here droolin! lol Happy Birthday to Bella! live it up girlie!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bella, she has matured beautifully.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!
Solid girl, with a solid owner.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Happy 2 years to her!  love that first picture!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

You know how I feel about Bella, happy birthday Miss Bella. She's gorgeous!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Shanon, she has truly developed into a beautiful gal! Of course, that's with the care of a wonderful owner and friend. You're doing a great job, so keep it up. Did I hear you say "That's my bitch!"? Lol.


Thanks Bev! That's my bitch baby! MY BITCH!  LOL!


Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> she's soooo pretty Odin is over here droolin! lol Happy Birthday to Bella! live it up girlie!


Bella thinks Odin is pretty sexy too! Thanks girl 



angelbaby said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Bella, she has matured beautifully.


Thank you Angel! Appreciate the love 



EckoMac said:


> Happy Birthday!!
> Solid girl, with a solid owner.


Thanks Shan-na-na!!  I try my best girl!



::::COACH:::: said:


> Happy 2 years to her!  love that first picture!


Thanks Coach! That's one of my favs too! 



Aireal said:


> You know how I feel about Bella, happy birthday Miss Bella. She's gorgeous!


Yes Aireal.....I know how you feel for sure  I feel the same about Cheza!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww shes an adult now! Happy Birthday!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bella!!!! Glad to see you grow!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Happy birthday, Bella!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She has grown into such a pretty dog happy b day Bella.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> Awww shes an adult now! Happy Birthday!





ames said:


> Happy Birthday Bella!!!! Glad to see you grow!





Indie said:


> Happy birthday, Bella!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3





Rudy4747 said:


> She has grown into such a pretty dog happy b day Bella.


Thank you so much everybody!!!  Bella sends some wet kisses :love2:


----------

